# Tolu Balsam-how to dilute



## gekko62 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have some tolu balsam,smells heavenly,but its a thick tacky mass(actually a distilled resin) & almost impossible to work with/measure..so I haven't used it yet   
Im sure I read somewhere out there on the ether(where,is the ?? lol)that it can be 'diluted'(?) in oil but Im not sure how to go about it
....if anyone has an idea how this can be done,or any other tips on working with resins?? (using to scent cp)

ta muchly in advance    

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Lisa , I have read that 2 or 3 drops of vegetable oil to 1 TBSP of tolu balsam.

Kitn


----------



## gekko62 (Jun 28, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> Hi Lisa , I have read that 2 or 3 drops of vegetable oil to 1 TBSP of tolu balsam.
> 
> Kitn



Thanx Kitn.  I bought tolu in my very 1st order of supplies.It smells SO good! But it's been sitting on the shelf ever since-definitely not a simple thing to deal with! 
I'm going to try mixing with a few drops jojoba in a little glass jar,warming in a dish of hot water....really want to soap with it


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

You are welcome   Can you let us know how it turns out , I am very curious 

Kitn


----------



## gekko62 (Jul 7, 2009)

I tried adding jojoba. Decided to try without warming,as a cool workable substance was my aim. Started with 10g tolu,added jojoba til it wouldn't soak up any more.Which was 2-3g.Really wasn't much more pliable,so I heated it(warmwater bath)added 1g more jojoba,but it didn't mix in.If anything,it's tackier. Can't see it mixing into oil for soaping-certainly not as is. Probably alcohol soluble.But then no go for soap...ah well...live n learn eh? I now have a tolu-coated knife,2 jars of wonderfully smelling,but unusable black tacky ick,& a little less jojoba!  :?
duh..homer moment.I ALWAYS forget jojoba isn't oil,so maybe thats the prob...worth another shot I spose


----------



## carebear (Jul 7, 2009)

this site says soluble in alcohol: http://www.essentialoil.com/product_inf ... ussfmp5qo7

be careful if you plan to soap it - alcohol can cause soap to seize.

Here is some more info; less useful but interesting all the same: http://www.henriettesherbal.com/eclecti ... -bals.html


----------



## gekko62 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the links cb. Don't know why,but I had a bitch of a time finding anything last time I googled..lol
I have to find a way to use this stuff...smells too good not to......dyu think it'd be OK soaping(apart from the seizing risk) if it had alcohol...Im nowhere NEAR experienced enough to know the answer to that one-just assumed it'd be a no-no.
Can't track down perfumers alcohol in Aus. (as yet!),apparently it's mostly ethanol,which sounds a little risky(!),but maybe vodka would do.Even a room spray with tolu sounds good   
Anyways,I'm off to join the scent review board. I swear,its almost as much fun looking for answers as it is finding them! lol


----------



## gekko62 (Dec 3, 2009)

Finally got back to this.I found the tolu dissolves nicely in ethanol or dipropylene glycol. The ethanol blend is more liquid than the diprop,which is sort of a runny honey consistency.Still haven't soaped any tho.Ever onwards...


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Lisa, I'm glad you pulled this up. I was going to buy some of this to make a blend but I don't think I'll bother now. I didn't expect tacky. 

I'm still wondering though whether an essential oil would be helpful to mix with it, to help make it more manageable?


----------



## gekko62 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Jenny.It's less tacky now that the weathers warmer but still not what I'd call free flowing.I bought some benzoin a while back thats slightly thinner than the tolu,sort of honey compared to mollasses,but I dont feel comfortable adding either to soaping oils unless I kept the temp up.Have a feeling they'd firm up nastily with rtcp.
I hadn't considered mixing with eo.Great idea.Will try with balsam peru & let you know how I get on.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh goodie. Balsam Peru is another on my list to mix with the tacky stuff. Thanks Lisa.  :wink:


----------



## gekko62 (Dec 7, 2009)

Success. Peru Balsam mixes in easily and the resulting heavenly smelling brew stays in solution. ..Obviously no long term testing done,but for the purposes of soaping not an issue really.I used 3 parts tolu/2 parts PB(1 part wasn't enough,the mix was still too sticky)
I soaped it at 4% at approx 120F,added balsams at trace,discolours a lovely dark caramel.No A at all,which was a pleasant surprise.Swirled some plain batter thru just to see if the discolouration would spread.Scent isn't really strong at the mo,but has only been 3 days so I'll reserve judgement a couple weeks at least.
So! Now we know EO's work as a solvent,what're some great blending ideas??    Tolu/pb and a titch of sweetcakes amber sounds yum.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 8, 2009)

Beautiful work Lisa. I'm pleased about that. Amber mixed in will be very nice. Oakmoss?


----------



## gekko62 (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't have oakmoss!Every time I order from escentials I drool over all the more costly eo's but end up sticking with what I _need_ rather than want. lol Oakmoss,clary sage,vetiver,all on the 'next time' list. No soaping for me til after christmas anyway,moving next week so I'll be unpacking,settling & setting up my new soap space.Fun fun fun! Can't wait


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 9, 2009)

All the best with your move Lisa.


----------



## silviaa (Mar 30, 2011)

I'd love to hear more about how this turned out! I have Peru Balsam sitting on the shelf and the smell is just heavenly. I combined PB with sandalwood EO in a cream, but a lot of the PB ended up at the bottom of my pot and would not mix. Frustrating!


----------

